# Bestmalz/ Bestmalt / Best Malt



## Peter Wadey (22/10/10)

German malts imported by Bintani.

Hoepfner & Palatia are the founding malting companies behind BESTMALZ.

See pdf below for malt descriptions and a little history behind the company.

View attachment BESTMALZ_malt_types___qualities.pdf


BESTMALZ website (English)
http://www.bestmalz.de/en/index.htm

Peter


----------



## jlm (22/10/10)

Does this mean we'll see them on our shelves soon Peter? I'd love to have a stab at the Rauch, wasn't brewing when the Hopfner rauch was around but have heard many testimonials.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (23/10/10)

jlm said:


> Does this mean we'll see them on our shelves soon Peter? I'd love to have a stab at the Rauch, wasn't brewing when the Hopfner rauch was around but have heard many testimonials.



The Best Rauchmalz is intensely smokey in aroma and taste in comparison to the Weyermann variety.
I'll be brewing a rauchbier using 50% and shall report back.

C&B
TDA


----------

